# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Κάποιος άλλος με γαστρεντερικά;

## unknown15

Έχεις κανένας άλλος γαστρεντερικά θέματα; Εγώ γενικά έχω κολίτιδες που και που αλλά τελευταία νιώθω το έντερο πρησμένο όταν πιάνω την κοιλιά μου και συνεχώς σαν να γουργουρίζει. Είναι φυσιολογικό λέτε; Πόνο δεν έχω κάτι ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## angelikisp[email protected]

Καλησπέρα.Ειμαι 26 χρόνων και έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα. Βασικά ξεκίνησα μόνη μου σε μια στρεσογονα περίοδος της ζωής μου να δημιουργώ συμπτώματα αρρωστιας. Εχω ενοχλήσεις στο έντερο και φούσκωμα συνέχεια. Δεν έχω πόνο αλλά νι θω μόνιμα βάρος. Έχω επισκεφθεί 2 γαστρεντερολογογς οι οποίοι μου είπαν ότι έχω σπαστική κολίτιδα. Ο γυναικολόγος μου με βρήκε άψογη. Επειδή στο παρελθόν είχα δημιουργήσει βάρος στο κεφάλι το οποίο μου πέρασε έπειτα από διαβε αιωση γιατρού ότι είναι της φαντασίας μου, και τώρα μάλλον κάπως έτσι έχει γίνει. Πάραυτα συνεχίζω να το σκέφτομαι μια να με ταλαιπωρεί.

----------


## Georgewww

Πάνε στο γιατρό αν συνεχίσει πολύ, όχι ότι είναι σοβαρό αλλά μπορεί να σου δώσει κάνα προβιοτικο η μπορεί να έχεις καμία δυσανεξία πχ στη λακτόζη. Αλλά μπορείς να περιμένεις λίγο αν δεν είναι έντονο , κάνε βόλτες να φύγει το άγχος. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joanna88

Αγγελική το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ. Η σπαστική κολίτιδα είναι θέμα κυρίως άγχους και κατόπιν λόγω διατροφής. Ο παθολόγος μου σύστησε για 10 μέρες doralyn και προσοχή στα φαγητά, μειωμένες οι πράσινες σαλατες και όλα τα δυσπεπτα. Δε θα φύγει ποτέ τελείως μου είπε και να σταματήσω να το σκέφτομαι. Αυτό προσπαθώ και εγώ λοιπόν ????

----------


## Shakti

ναι αμεε
γαστριτιδα ,οισοφαγιτιδα, παλινδρομιση, ολισθαινουσα διαφραγματοκηλη και συχνα πυκνα ελικοβακτηριδιο 
25 και κατι ετων

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα , αυτλο το έχω τώρα 9 μήνες. Ολοι με εχουν διαβεβαιώσει πως αν ήταν κάτισοβαρό θα είχα άλλα συμπτώματα και σίγουρα επιδείνωση.Πάραθτα έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος πριν 5 μήνες και μου βρήκαν χαμηλό σίδηρο και αιματοκρίτη. Οι γιατροί όλοι πολύ χαλαροί μου είπαν ότι το 30 % των γυναικών έχουν αναιμία. Αλλά πάλι με προβληματίζει και αυτό. Έκανα επαναληπτικές μετά από 3μηνα σκευάσματα σιδήρου και ο σίδηρος ήταν σχεδόν φυσιολογικός και ο αιματοκρίτης μια χαρά. Απλά ότι και να συμβαίνει πλεον στον οργανισμό μου το μεταφράζω σαν κάτι πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο, λίγα δέκατα και σκέφτομαι ότι θα αρχίσουν συνεχόμενοι πυρετοί, πονοκέφαλος ότι κάτι έχω, πόνος στον λαιμό ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το έντερο. Μερικές φορές γελάω και εγώ με εμένα αλλά έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω τόσο επαγγελματικά αλλά και προσωπικά σαν άνθρωπος. Ολομου τον ελευθερο χρόνο τον σπαταλάω εκεί. Θα πάω να κάνω εξέταση Μayer κοπράνων για να δω τι θα μου βγάλει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχεις κανένας άλλος γαστρεντερικά θέματα; Εγώ γενικά έχω κολίτιδες που και που αλλά τελευταία νιώθω το έντερο πρησμένο όταν πιάνω την κοιλιά μου και συνεχώς σαν να γουργουρίζει. Είναι φυσιολογικό λέτε; Πόνο δεν έχω κάτι ιδιαίτερο.


Εγω εχω θεμα αλλα δυστυχώς δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο. Οι γιατροί που με εξέτασαν μου μίλησαν για χρονιο φλεγμονωδη νοσο εντέρου και με παρέπεμπαν σε αλλες εξετασεις που δεν εκανα ποτε. Εσυ μονο πρήξιμο νιώθεις; εγω εχω πόνους καθημερινούς πρήξιμο διαρροιες και βλενωδες κενώσεις

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου πόνους. Ο γαστρεντερολόγος που με εξέτασε είπε ότι ακούει τον ήχο που κάνει η κολίτιδα. Επίσης δεν έχω διάρροιες.
Εσύ γιατί δεν έκανες εξετάσεις? Αν είναι κάτι να κάνεις εξετάσεις, να μην χειροτερεύσει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου πόνους. Ο γαστρεντερολόγος που με εξέτασε είπε ότι ακούει τον ήχο που κάνει η κολίτιδα. Επίσης δεν έχω διάρροιες.
> Εσύ γιατί δεν έκανες εξετάσεις? Αν είναι κάτι να κάνεις εξετάσεις, να μην χειροτερεύσει.


Γιατί μου πρότειναν κολονοσκοπηση και δε πολυψηθηκα.. Ξερω οτι κάποιες τροφές με πειραζουν πολυ οποτε τις αποφεύγω. Η κολίτιδα δεν έχει πόνους όμως;

----------


## [email protected]

Απλά είμαι λίγο καθυσηχασμένη δίοτι τον προηγούμενο μήνα μια περίοδο που το είχα ξεχάσει δεν είχα καμία ενόχληση για κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ δεν έχω. Όταν με εξέτασε ο γαστρεντερολόγος και του είπα τα συμπτβματα μου είπε αυτό. Εγώ τον παρακαλόυσα να μου κάνει κολονοσκόπηση και δεν μου έκανε με τίποτα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ δεν έχω. Όταν με εξέτασε ο γαστρεντερολόγος και του είπα τα συμπτβματα μου είπε αυτό. Εγώ τον παρακαλόυσα να μου κάνει κολονοσκόπηση και δεν μου έκανε με τίποτα.


Καλα αμα πας σε ιδιωτικό κέντρο μια χαρά σου κάνουν. Απλά προσπαθω να το τραιναρω οσο μπορω.

----------


## [email protected]

Στον γαστρεντερολόγο μου πήγα. Ιδιωτικός είναι. Και η άλλη που πήγα πάλι ιδιωτική ήταν. Δεν πάω σε νοσοκομεία γενικά.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Στον γαστρεντερολόγο μου πήγα. Ιδιωτικός είναι. Και η άλλη που πήγα πάλι ιδιωτική ήταν. Δεν πάω σε νοσοκομεία γενικά.


Μου κανει εντύπωση που δε σου εκαναν.τι φαση; τους χαλαει να δουλεύουν; τι ηλικια έχεις; σε ρωτάω γιατί εχω φιλο γαστρρντερολογο και ελεγε οτι δε βρίσκει νόημα να κάνει κολον σε μικρης ηλικιας ατομα

----------


## [email protected]

26 μου είπε ότι δεν έχω κανένα συμπτωμα που να υποδεικν'υει κάτι κακό.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ναι μαλλον για την ηλικία σου δε θελαν να κάνεις την εξέταση επειδή εισαι πολυ μικρη για καποια παθολογία στο έντερο

----------


## Elia_kirc

Εγω εχω σεε και οταν ανχωνομαι γινετε χαμος. Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω διαροιες με κοπρανα πιο ανοιχτοχρωμα googlara και νομιζα οτι εχω παγκρεατιτιδα καρκινο του παγκρεατος ηπαττιτιδα εκανα εξετασειε ηταν λιγο ανεβασμενα τα λευκα μαλλον απο αγχος και γτ πηγα αυπνη . Πηγα στον γιατρο μου ειπε να ηρεμισω αλλα δεν μπορω μου εδωσε μια αντιβιωση που δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει και googlara και ειδα οτι ειναι μη αποροφησιμη και την σταματισα γτ φοβιθηκα μην κολλησει καπου στο εντερο αυριο θα παω και σε αλλο γιατρο για 2τερη γνημη. Απο εσας που εχετε σεε κανεις κανει πιο ανοιχτο καφε προς κιτρινο διαρροιες ; με εχει προβληματιση παρα πολυ αυτο.

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγω εχω σεε και οταν ανχωνομαι γινετε χαμος. Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω διαροιες με κοπρανα πιο ανοιχτοχρωμα googlara και νομιζα οτι εχω παγκρεατιτιδα καρκινο του παγκρεατος ηπαττιτιδα εκανα εξετασειε ηταν λιγο ανεβασμενα τα λευκα μαλλον απο αγχος και γτ πηγα αυπνη . Πηγα στον γιατρο μου ειπε να ηρεμισω αλλα δεν μπορω μου εδωσε μια αντιβιωση που δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει και googlara και ειδα οτι ειναι μη αποροφησιμη και την σταματισα γτ φοβιθηκα μην κολλησει καπου στο εντερο αυριο θα παω και σε αλλο γιατρο για 2τερη γνημη. Απο εσας που εχετε σεε κανεις κανει πιο ανοιχτο καφε προς κιτρινο διαρροιες ; με εχει προβληματιση παρα πολυ αυτο.


Μπορεί να είναι από χίλια δυο, μη κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου, πάνε σε ένα γιατρό που εμπιστεύεσαι και ακόλουθα οδηγίες, δεν είναι τραγικό αυτό που λες. Πρόβλημα συνήθως είναι το να είναι κατάμαυρα και πάλι όχι ότι θα πεθάνεις αλλά πας γιατρό άμεσα. Αυτό που λες αν επιμένει ναι πας γιατρό χαλαρά και το βλέπεις, κι εγώ το είχα, πήρα κάτι προβιοτικα έκοψα κάτι γαλακτοκομικά και πέρασε. Πάντα με βάση οδηγίες γιατρού, μη πας να κάνεις το ίδιο ή ότι σου προτείνει άλλος.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχεις κανένας άλλος γαστρεντερικά θέματα; Εγώ γενικά έχω κολίτιδες που και που αλλά τελευταία νιώθω το έντερο πρησμένο όταν πιάνω την κοιλιά μου και συνεχώς σαν να γουργουρίζει. Είναι φυσιολογικό λέτε; Πόνο δεν έχω κάτι ιδιαίτερο.


Εγω εχω θεμα..αλλα δεν ειναι λογω ψυχολογίας. Απλα η ψυχολογια το επιβαρύνει. Πολύς πόνος και μονινα πρησμένη

----------


## proteus

> Εγω εχω θεμα..αλλα δεν ειναι λογω ψυχολογίας. Απλα η ψυχολογια το επιβαρύνει. Πολύς πόνος και μονινα πρησμένη


Και όμως, το θέμα αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές είναι ψυχοσωματικό

----------


## antaveri

Και γιατι δεν πας να κανεις τις εξετασεις που πρεπει και να ακολουθωσεις μια αγωγη; Κι αν δεν φτιαχνει τελειως τουλαχιστον θα ξερεις τι το ενοχλει και θα προσεχςις

----------

